# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Φωλιές για παπαγαλάκια

## δημητρα

καλησπερα σε ολους, θελω φωλιες για τα παπαγαλακια μου, μηπως ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω* φθηνες* σε κανενα on-line πετ? 
παιδια τονιζω το φθηνες, λογο εποχης,αλλα κ λογο οτι δεν θελω μια-δυο.

----------


## vicky_ath

Δε μας λες για τι είδος παπαγάλου τις θέλεις καθώς και πόσα χρήματα μπορείς να διαθέσεις Δήμητρα!

----------


## δημητρα

αχ ναι σωστα,εχεις δικαιο, κατσε να πιω μια γουλια καφε να ξυπνησω, 

θελω για παπαγαλακια μπατζι τις ορθογωνιες οχι τις τετραγωνες. εχω βρει πατρα 40 ευρο την δεκαδα, κορινθο 34 ευρο η δεκαδα.

σε ευχαριστω βικυ για την παρατηρηση

----------


## vicky_ath

> εχω βρει πατρα 40 ευρο την δεκαδα, κορινθο 34 ευρο η δεκαδα.


Εσύ θέλεις δύο, έτσι δεν είναι? Εκεί που βρήκες σε δεκάδες δεν πουλάνε τεμάχια δηλαδή? Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό...
Πάντως για τα μπάτζι η κατάλληλη φωλιά είναι η κάθετη, όχι η οριζόντια που λες.. απ'όσο ξέρω κοστίζουν 5-6 ευρώ το πολύ, άρα εσύ για πόσο πιο φθηνές ψάχνεις??

----------


## δημητρα

βικυ σε ευχαριστω για την αμμεση απαντηση κ για την ωραια φωτο, οχι δεν θελω 2.
 θελω 10+ για αυτο εγραφα τις τιμες σε δεκαδες. επισης θα σου πω την γνωμη μου για την φωλια της φωτο, 
δεν ειναι καταλληλη, 

1)γιατι ειναι τετραγωνη κ χωραει λιγοτερα πουλια απο οτι η ορθογωνια
2) ειναι ψηλα η τρυπα εξοδου κ τα μικρα δυσκολα ανεβαινουν, οταν ειναι να βγουν

γνωμη μου αυτα βεβαια. παντως μου αρεσει η ζωγραφια που εχει αυτη, χαχαχα

----------


## vicky_ath

> αλλα κ λογο οτι δεν θελω μια-δυο.


Συγνώμη, λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας διάβασα "δεν θέλω μία, αλλά δύο... χαχα!

Επειδή σε τέτοια φωλιά(μεγαλύτερου μεγέθους φυσικά) ζευγάρωσαν τα κοκατίλ μου και μεγάλωσαν 3 και 5 μωρά στις δύο γέννες τους αντίστοιχα, δεν είχαν κανένα πρόβλημα με το χώρο! Ήταν αρκετός ώστε να χωράνε παιδιά και γονείς ανετότατα και έπειτα όταν τα μωρά μεγάλωσαν αρκετά οι γονείς τάιζαν πάνω από την πατήθρα χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κατεβαίνουν κάτω!
Όσον αφορά το πως θα βγουν τα μωρά από μέσα, το βάθος αυτό μας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να προσθέσουμε μεγάλη ποσότητα υποστρώματος καθώς επίσης και να μην έχουμε ατυχήματα αφού τα μωρά θα βγουν όταν θα είναι πλήρως έτοιμα γι'αυτό και όχι νωρίτερα!
Aυτή είναι η δική μου γνώμη..

Πάντως με τα 34 ευρώ τη δεκάδα νομίζω πως έχεις βρει πολύ οικονομικά... σκέψου πως κοστίζει 3,4 ευρώ η φωλιά! Πόσο λιγότερο πιστευεις ότι μπορείς να βρεις?

*Η ζωγραφιά αυτή υπάρχει πάνω σε όλες τις φωλιές της Ferplast!

----------


## δημητρα

καποιο πουλακι μου ειπε πως τις φωλιες τις παιρνουν γυρω στα 2.50 ευρο την μια, και ειναι στην διαθεση του καθενα να δει το κερδος του, βεβαια υπαρχουν διαφορα ειδη φωλιων με διαφορετικου τυπου κατασκευη κ ξυλο.

υ.γ το πουλακι δεν ηταν παπαγαλακι.

----------


## cypand

:Happy:  στο πετ σοπ που πήγα πριν μερικές μέρεσ και πήρα μου είπαν ότι της παράγγειλε αυτός απο τον επιπλοποιό.. μπορείς κι εσύ να το κάνεις αυτό μια και δεν είανι μια-δυο που θες..

----------


## δημητρα

το σκεφτηκα, αλλα υπολογισα το ξυλο που χρειαζομαι μετρωντας μια δικια μου φωλια κ ειναι αρκετο κ εκτος αυτου δεν θα μου παρει κ ο επιπλοποιος καποια εργατικα?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και εγω πιστευω οτι η τιμη που βρηκες ειναι πολυ καλα...αφου τι μια τη πουλανε οι περισσοτεροι 6€...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σε επιπλοποιο θα βγει πιο ακριβα σιγουρα

----------


## δημητρα

το ξερω αγγελε οτι ειναι καλη τιμη απλα πρεπει να παω κορινθο να τις παρω, και ειμαι πατρα. οσο για τον επιπλοποιο νομιζω οτι θα ερθει παραπανω λογο εργατικων, δεν θα μου πει ενα 20 ευρο εργατικα?

----------


## Asmodeus

Να σου πω κι εγω την γνωμη μου. Εω προτεινω να φτιαξεις μονος σου μερικες φωλιες. Εχω δωσει εναν οδηγο για κατασκευη. Οι φωλιες ειναι πολυ καταληλες και αυτες του εμποριου ειναι ακαταληλες για μπατζακια (βολευεσαι μεν αλλα δεν ειναι και οι καλητερες)

Να το λινκ για τον οδηγο http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ips-plz/page17

----------


## δημητρα

παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ ολους, τελικα επειδη τις χρειαζομουν αμεσα. πηρα 5 στην τιμη των 20 ευρο.

----------

